
First Rigorous Study: Microdosing Fights Depression, Improves Focus - mpweiher
https://futurism.com/study-microdosing-fights-depression-improves-focus/
======
hjk05
No control, self reporting. Hardly seems Rigorous. This is essentially saying
that yes, 63 people who microdose because they believe it works also report
that yes, they do in fact believe it works.

------
ElFitz
How is any of this rigorous?

Edit: quote from one of the researchers in the original article "As such these
results highlight some important possible effects of microdosing but more
careful follow up research is needed to confirm these findings."

